# High Court declares Level 3 and 4 lockdown regulations invalid and unconstitutional



## 5lic3 (2/6/20)

What would this mean for vaping?

Lockdown regulations remain in operation for now....

LINK

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (2/6/20)

Well she has 14 days to come with facts in order to prove the regulations are valid. As most of us know her facts are not true and not valid nor scientifically proven. She has taken scientific information and put her own agenda forward instead.
It’s a big deal for us, let’s hope corruption doesn’t creep in for their own political gain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/6/20)

5lic3 said:


> What would this mean for vaping?
> 
> Lockdown regulations remain in operation for now....
> 
> LINK


She has 14 days to amend and report back, so hopefully the cig/vape ban is removed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## vicTor (3/6/20)

I have complete faith that she will do the right thing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 13 | Optimistic 2


----------



## DavyH (3/6/20)

vicTor said:


> I have complete faith that she will do the right thing



Including a full apology to the nation and an offer to refund the difference between the retail price of cigs and what people have been paying in the black market. She's wonderful that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/6/20)

I wonder if the NCCC could be sued by any company that had loss of income during level 4 and current level 3 due to their unconstitutional regulations?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Adephi (3/6/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I wonder if the NCCC could be sued by any company that had loss of income during level 4 and current level 3 due to their unconstitutional regulations?



Still a long way to go. First the appeal, then the constitutional court with all relevant delays in between.

A lot of companies already indicated they are concidering court action. But we all know who is going to pay for it. The law-abiding taxpayer. So technically we are sueing ourselfs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9


----------



## Silo (3/6/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I wonder if the NCCC could be sued by any company that had loss of income during level 4 and current level 3 due to their unconstitutional regulations?



I honestly don't see why not. If you want to make law, or stand for it, then you better abide it. Would be their own fault for thinking they can do what they want and, are untouchable.

I mean if you can even prove it properly, then you should be able to sue. Because let us face the fact, that most can't even prove that there was a loss, by means of where and how. Never mind that courts are hell to begin with.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

Silo said:


> I honestly don't see why not. If you want to make law, or stand for it, then you better abide it. Would be their own fault for thinking they can do what they want and, are untouchable.
> 
> I mean if you can even prove it properly, then you should be able to sue. Because let us face the fact, that most can't even prove that there was a loss, by means of where and how. Never mind that courts are hell to begin with.


What Im pondering on now is...why the heck it took us this long to "figure out" it was unconstitutional.

Im not the hugest fan of the US...but at least they most certainly know their politics/law...THEY were out protesting the lockdown and making a big hooha back in April already. If anything...WE could learn from their example. Ie. seriously brush up on our basic law.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> What Im pondering on now is...why the heck it took us this long to "figure out" it was unconstitutional.
> 
> Im not the hugest fan of the US...but at least they most certainly know their politics/law...THEY were out protesting the lockdown and making a big hooha back in April already. If anything...WE could learn from their example. Ie. seriously brush up on our basic law.




Most of the protests were shown to have been started by and paid for by various companies who wanted money, don't believe everything you see online. The current protests have people being shot in the eyes by cops with rubber bullets because companies and business don't want those kinds of protests.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

Feliks Karp said:


> Most of the protests were shown to have been started by and paid for by various companies who wanted money, don't believe everything you see online. The current protests have people being shot in the eyes by cops with rubber bullets because companies and business don't want those kinds of protests.


Its chaos over there right now youre right. Its all a big show to manipulate people. 

I still believe those early protests came from a good place tho.(before they were tainted.very sad)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz_sh (3/6/20)

it has no effect on the ban of cigarettes as that is a different matter which is being dealt with by the Pretoria high court
a few other regualations might change

its more about allowing a funeral gathering but not allowing hairdressers to work
allowing exercise and running on the promenade but not allowing people to go onto the beach sand

that kinda thing

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

Riaz_sh said:


> it has no effect on the ban of cigarettes as that is a different matter which is being dealt with by the Pretoria high court
> a few other regualations might change
> 
> its more about allowing a funeral gathering but not allowing hairdressers to work
> ...


Correct, Judge Davis explicitly excludes the tobacco ban from his judgement in section 8.2, precisely because that matter is to appear before the courts later this month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Correct, Judge Davis explicitly excludes the tobacco ban from his judgement in section 8.2, precisely because that matter is to appear before the courts later this month.


 Would be nice to christen my Boost on the beach. Please tell our government they're being silly @geekvape ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (3/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> What Im pondering on now is...why the heck it took us this long to "figure out" it was unconstitutional.
> 
> Im not the hugest fan of the US...but at least they most certainly know their politics/law...THEY were out protesting the lockdown and making a big hooha back in April already. If anything...WE could learn from their example. Ie. seriously brush up on our basic law.


To be honest the US are not the greatest roll models to look towards politically or the people who on more than one occasion vote in a president that shows they are not the brightest lot!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

Timwis said:


> To be honest the US are not the greatest roll models to look towards politically or the people who on more than one occasion vote in a president that shows they are not the brightest lot!


Totally agree with you there bud. Im just cherry picking the parts they get right...which are few and far between. 

However...they still know their rights. Its why theyre so fiercely patriotic/arrogant albeit ridiculously easily entertained/distracted. 

Maybe I should rather say they take their politics more seriously than 99% of the world. Saffas just need to me more involved at a real ground level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (3/6/20)

Timwis said:


> To be honest the US are not the greatest roll models to look towards politically or the people who on more than one occasion vote in a president that shows they are not the brightest lot!



We had Jacob Zuma for 9 years as a president. Anybody can be roll model after that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (3/6/20)

Adephi said:


> We had Jacob Zuma for 9 years as a president. Anybody can be roll model after that.


Lol, if you were offered Trump you would only take him to put in an orange freakshow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Lol, if you were offered Trump you would only take him to put in an orange freakshow!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

Adephi said:


> We had Jacob Zuma for 9 years as a president. Anybody can be roll model after that.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

